# 9'6" Rods for Saltwater Applications



## LowTideFly (Apr 8, 2016)

I like a 7wt 9'6" Sage Tcx when wading the beach for bones. I feel that the extra length helps keep my back cast off the water/sand. That being said it's not my favorite to present a fly up close.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

My guide friend in the Caribbean swears by his 9'6" RL Winston rods. 

I have a 10' 8wt Helios 2 that I love for beachside snook and bonefish flats.


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

I walked a few miles of beach this AM with a Sage X 8 wt 9'6" and int Wulff. Having the extra 6" really made a big difference. No fish but super easy to load the rod over the dunes and make 70' casts. Now if I can just remember to bring my stripping basket!


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

1) How do you like the X? I hear its similar to the ONE in the heavier weights. 2) I haven't thrown a 9'6" but I feel like it would be nice when wading/beach fishing. I made a custom 8' spinning rod just for wading to make it easy to throw long casts when I wasn't elevated. I would think the longer fly rod would apply just the same. Let us know how you like the longer rod over time as I am interested in trying one.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I use an old school 10' 6 wt GLX 2pc occasionally for wading or shore fishing. I have not used it off the skiff but it is a sweet casting rod.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Yeah I like 9'6" rods too for the same application, also when it's windy I can worry a little less about the wind pushing my fly into me. I have a brand new BVK 7wt 9'6" for sale, if anyone's interested in it you can PM me.


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

I love my Redington Cps 9' 8wts and at one time got hold of a 9'6" Cps. Nice rod and easy casting for longer distance but no so much as to make it significant for me. Did catch my second largest seatrout on the flats with it but the feel of it felt was way different than the 9' CPS rod. Sold it and of course now wish I hadn't.
Keep that in mind when using the same model and weight as a nine foot rod that it may feel more different and than just a few inches longer when casting but may just also be your cats meow. But that's fly fishing.


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

Pierson said:


> 1) How do you like the X?


This is the first time casting an X, first 9'6" rod I've ever owned and the casting at the beach doing the fly line dance didn't give me a chance to really feel the rods capabilities. I will say that I had a specific goal in mind with this rod (surf casting and attempting to roll cast in some tight mangrove areas). The surf casting worked great and was very happy with the results.


----------



## Moore Lyon and Quick (Aug 26, 2015)

bananabob said:


> I love my Redington Cps 9' 8wts and at one time got hold of a 9'6" Cps. Nice rod and easy casting for longer distance but no so much as to make it significant for me. Did catch my second largest seatrout on the flats with it but the feel of it felt was way different than the 9' CPS rod. Sold it and of course now wish I hadn't.
> Keep that in mind when using the same model and weight as a nine foot rod that it may feel more different and than just a few inches longer when casting but may just also be your cats meow. But that's fly fishing.


I think I bought your CPS - used it yesterday at St Marks NWR and got a 26" red on it. I also have the 9' 7wt CPS and the tip of that will pretty much fit on the 9'6" 8wt.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

The extra length is there to gain extra clearance when fishing from a kayak and deeper wading. From a casting perspective, it won't cast any better than a 9', or an 8'6" rod. Simply there to get the line a little higher.

I saw mention of roll cast in tight mangroves - the longer rod is the opposite of what you need in tight mangroves. Go with a shorter rod there.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Agreed with coconutgroves about the mangroves, tho they do make a great rod for trout fishing from drift boats for the mending properties of it. I think a shorter stick has more advantage with close end shorts into tight mangroves, than with a longer rod. Besides, nice roll casting, even snake casting can be done just fine also with a 9ft rod from a skiff. I'm actually considering going to a softer tip action rod for that, as opposed to my extra fast action rods.

That being said, one of the best situations for a 9.5ft 7-8wt rods is wading the grass flats. The extra length helps hold the flyline up off the water while casting and carrying a lot of line. One of my favorite rods of all time for doing this, like Steve (sjrobin) mentioned was the old school GLoomis IMX 7wt and then that rod in a GLX (but I really loved the IMX the best). Very sweet casting rods for that purpose. Not exactly necessary for boat fishing, tho maybe ok for an SUP or yak. I currently don't own a rod longer than 9ft due to cutting out rods that I don't use very much anymore. I still wade occasionally, but I get away with a fast 9 footer and just shoot more line if needed. Tho it doesn't mean that a longer rod isn't sweet to cast, cause it can be. But again, I don't have that need that often and how many rods does a guy really need? 

I really don't see an advantage to beach fishing with a longer rod, since you are mainly on the beach itself (or at least, I am) and casting down the beach to the fish. If you were wading, then I guess it can come in handy and... can be a pleasure to throw, especially in the 7wt (or at least for me). 

Ted


----------

